# New Puppy



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

That is so exciting!!! I'm looking forward to seeing photos of the new pup


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Emmdenn said:


> That is so exciting!!! I'm looking forward to seeing photos of the new pup


I will be sure to take many. ?


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

I remember the first Paul Newman movie I saw, with him playing a young blond Greek artist (I think). His name was Basil So that sort of fits both criteria


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bellbird said:


> I remember the first Paul Newman movie I saw, with him playing a young blond Greek artist (I think). His name was Basil So that sort of fits both criteria


The Silver Chalice. It was his acting debut. He apparently did not care for it in retrospect. Basil is a nice name. It means royal or kingly.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations. A new puppy never replaces but it does help heal the heart. You couldn't ask for a better breeder.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Congratulations. A new puppy never replaces but it does help heal the heart. You couldn't ask for a better breeder.


She's been very helpful and the puppies are beautiful. We are so excited! It will be a wonderful way to go into 2020 and will bring much joy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> As some of you know, I lost my sweet Cool Hand Luke on August 28th to cancer. It broke my heart and he will always hold a part of my heart.
> 
> We really miss having a Golden in the house and being part of our family. My little Abby (Cavalier King Charles) misses having a playmate too.
> 
> ...


A good story you write. We lost two of our three Golden's this year. Just like you, the lose of the special companions was somewhat devastating to both my wife and I. As time passed we too missed having our pack! It was just to quite. We will be picking up a new male Golden around the same time you are picking up you new pup. He will not replace the one's we lost, but will open a new chapter for us with a new young Golden. The parents of this pup have names related to Western Cowboy characters. I will make a new post when we finalize his name. Good luck with your new pup.


----------



## Shalala1962 (Jul 6, 2019)

Congratulations! My friend is getting one of Prisms pup from the same litter. Looking forward to her pup and my 4 1/2 month old pup growing up friends.?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

3goldens2keep said:


> A good story you write. We lost two of our three Golden's this year. Just like you, the lose of the special companions was somewhat devastating to both my wife and I. As time passed we too missed having our pack! It was just to quite. We will be picking up a new male Golden around the same time you are picking up you new pup. He will not replace the one's we lost, but will open a new chapter for us with a new young Golden. The parents of this pup have names related to Western Cowboy characters. I will make a new post when we finalize his name. Good luck with your new pup.


How exciting for you. I'm sorry about the loss of your Goldens. Luke has a piece of my heart. I still feel his sweet spirit. I like the idea of Western Cowboy Characters. I thought about Cassidy or Sundance. ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Shalala1962 said:


> Congratulations! My friend is getting one of Prisms pup from the same litter. Looking forward to her pup and my 4 1/2 month old pup growing up friends.?


Very cool. I'm excited for your friend! I hope your friend will post here. It would be cool to see photos!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

So exciting...a new puppy. We, too, went through a list of names When we got Bear last year in July. We tried to stick with Scottish names. We chose Bairn, which is baby in Scottish but my husband kept pronouncing it as Bear. I would correct him and say, “just say bear with an ”n” after it. But, he couldn’t do it. So, we just stayed with Bear. Considering how he looked like a little polar bear cub when he was a puppy, it fit him. Good luck with your new pup. Please send us pictures When you can.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

diane0905 said:


> How exciting for you. I'm sorry about the loss of your Goldens. Luke has a piece of my heart. I still feel his sweet spirit. I like the idea of Western Cowboy Characters. I thought about Cassidy or Sundance. ?


Thanks for the names...after much thought and time we have come up with what we think will work. His mother has the name Tin Lizzy, and she is a special dog in field events. We plan on running our dog, in time, in hunt tests as they are so much fun for both dogs and owners. Therefore, we will call him 'Shooter'! Specifically, Tin Lizzy's Shooter. His call name will be 'Bang'...


----------



## OdinsMama (Dec 15, 2019)

Shooter is a great name! Congratulations <3 I’m sorry you lost Luke... I can’t even imagine what kind of a wreck I’ll be when Odin’s time comes. (And I can’t imagine losing TWO, as another poster up thread did — devastating.) But puppies bring new life, new love and new memories. All the best.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

3goldens2keep said:


> Thanks for the names...after much thought and time we have come up with what we think will work. His mother has the name Tin Lizzy, and she is a special dog in field events. We plan on running our dog, in time, in hunt tests as they are so much fun for both dogs and owners. Therefore, we will call him 'Shooter'! Specifically, Tin Lizzy's Shooter. His call name will be 'Bang'...


That's a great name!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OdinsMama said:


> Shooter is a great name! Congratulations <3 I’m sorry you lost Luke... I can’t even imagine what kind of a wreck I’ll be when Odin’s time comes. (And I can’t imagine losing TWO, as another poster up thread did — devastating.) But puppies bring new life, new love and new memories. All the best.


Thank you. There's not enough words to describe how much I loved Luke. I will always love Luke. I also know there will be tons to love about our new puppy family member.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lincgold said:


> So exciting...a new puppy. We, too, went through a list of names When we got Bear last year in July. We tried to stick with Scottish names. We chose Bairn, which is baby in Scottish but my husband kept pronouncing it as Bear. I would correct him and say, “just say bear with an ”n” after it. But, he couldn’t do it. So, we just stayed with Bear. Considering how he looked like a little polar bear cub when he was a puppy, it fit him. Good luck with your new pup. Please send us pictures When you can.
> View attachment 868508
> View attachment 868509


Precious pup -- beautiful dog!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So, an update because I'm getting excited about a new puppy.

I've been getting regular updates, photos, and today even a video of the puppies. They are all absolutely precious. I will be finding out which one is mine (ours - ha -- hubby does exist and is a lovely person) in about three weeks. 

It was a wonderful beginning to the New Year to see all the beautiful puppies. They are precious beyond words. I'll start sharing photos when I know which one is ours. I will start a thread for him then. I can't wait to kiss his sweet face. 

I ordered a crate for him today, a couple of Kong toys, a ball, a blanket, and some toenail clippers. I need to get some thinning shears for his ears. 

It's nice to have something so sweet to look forward to! 

Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations! What an exciting time for you 

Jules


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Exciting time for you, have fun shopping. 
Hope the next three weeks go by fast for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I loved the time leading up to getting my puppy - the anticipation is almost as fun as the arrival!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> I loved the time leading up to getting my puppy - the anticipation is almost as fun as the arrival!


Yes, it certainly provides lots of smiles in anticipation.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't wait to see pictures of your puppy when you bring him home. I hope Abby will be so happy too.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> I can't wait to see pictures of your puppy when you bring him home. I hope Abby will be so happy too.


Thank you! I'm getting extra excited now. We leave Thursday and pick the puppy up on Friday. I should find out soon which one is mine/ours. ?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I’m excited for you! I pick up mine next Saturday. It feels like forever since I’ve had a puppy but it’s only been 16 months!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> I’m excited for you! I pick up mine next Saturday. It feels like forever since I’ve had a puppy but it’s only been 16 months!


My Abby, a Cavalier King Charles, is four and a half years old. My last (and first) Golden Retriever puppy was born on June 14, 2010 -- so it has been a while. I have memories of the teething years -- mostly fond and some "ouch" memories. ?

Congratulations on your new puppy! It has been fun buying the supplies. I bought a puppy crate and laughed when it came in. It is quite the contrast in size to what my Luke had as an adult. ??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! I'm getting extra excited now. We leave Thursday and pick the puppy up on Friday. I should find out soon which one is mine/ours. ?


Enjoy your trip, travel safely.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your little one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jmcarp83 said:


> I’m excited for you! I pick up mine next Saturday. It feels like forever since I’ve had a puppy but it’s only been 16 months!


Congratulations to you!

All these new little ones to watch grow up.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> My Abby, a Cavalier King Charles, is four and a half years old. My last (and first) Golden Retriever puppy was born on June 14, 2010 -- so it has been a while. I have memories of the teething years -- mostly fond and some "ouch" memories. ?
> 
> Congratulations on your new puppy! It has been fun buying the supplies. I bought a puppy crate and laughed when it came in. It is quite the contrast in size to what my Luke had as an adult. ??


The 24”/25” kennel is hilarious. Bought it and didn’t expect to use it so soon again. Stella was in it probably longer than others because she came home around 7.5 lbs at 8 weeks. I have a feeling this puppy will be 10 or so at 9-10 weeks!

baby shark phase hit last time around 16 weeks....and never felt like it would end! Lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> The 24”/25” kennel is hilarious. Bought it and didn’t expect to use it so soon again. Stella was in it probably longer than others because she came home around 7.5 lbs at 8 weeks. I have a feeling this puppy will be 10 or so at 9-10 weeks!
> 
> baby shark phase hit last time around 16 weeks....and never felt like it would end! Lol


haha -- at least it wasn't immediate so you had some time to think, "Oh my goodness! You are so cute!" ?

I remember almost being reduced to tears when Luke was small. He loved nipping the backs of my calves. ?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

diane0905 said:


> haha -- at least it wasn't immediate so you had some time to think, "Oh my goodness! You are so cute!" ?
> 
> I remember almost being reduced to tears when Luke was small. He loved nipping the backs of my calves. ?


Oh, mine? She sat, tilted her head, and then bit me on the inner thigh. I bawled. Lol. Still have those pajamas with the baby tooth hole! Thankfully she had about 4 weeks of being mouthy and now she doesn’t even bother! I’m in for it with this one probably! Haha.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just an FYI -- I know which one is mine now and he's sooooooo precious!!! I can't wait to meet him. ? 

We leave tomorrow to head to Ocala. ?


----------



## EmpyreanStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Drive safe and keep us updated! ?


----------



## Goldenbrody (Oct 23, 2019)

Congrats on your new puppy! We can't wait to see him! Great name as well! I am sorry to hear about your loss of Luke. It is such a shame that our canine family members don't live longer.....They are such great companions. I am sure you are going to love the new guy! Robin is a great person to work with. She helped us get our recent boy, Dozer. She is extremely knowledgeable and I trust what she says. Looks like all is great again in your world! Enjoy!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Goldenbrody said:


> Congrats on your new puppy! We can't wait to see him! Great name as well! I am sorry to hear about your loss of Luke. It is such a shame that our canine family members don't live longer.....They are such great companions. I am sure you are going to love the new guy! Robin is a great person to work with. She helped us get our recent boy, Dozer. She is extremely knowledgeable and I trust what she says. Looks like all is great again in your world! Enjoy!!


Thank you! It is hard to lose them and I think of Luke every day. He even visited me in a dream the night before I picked him up and a good friend of mine had a dream about Luke and her helping to pick a puppy for me the week before we headed to get Logan.

I met Robin yesterday and really like her a lot and trust her also. She has been so helpful and I know will continue to be if (when - ha) needed. 

I'm about to start a new thread for sweet Logan. We are smitten already!


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

I've been offline for the past couple of months after getting a full knee replacement that went very well. In fact, I'm going in tomorrow to get my other knee replaced so Lords knows when I'll be back on the site. That said...Congratulations! How exciting! About this time last year, we brought home a new GR puppy after losing our GR to cancer as well. Nothing better to mend the wounds of loss than the scent of fresh puppy breath. Enjoy your new baby!


----------

